# Quelques questions sur l'apple tv



## dzour (18 Décembre 2010)

Salut ! =) Voilà je trouve, à première vue, le concept de l'apple tv assez, voire très bon, mais je préfère être sûr et avoir l'avis de gens qui L'ont et qui Sachent réellement : l'apple tv est-elle une bonne affaire ? 

Par bonne affaire j'entends :  
- Possibilité de louer des films à un prix raisonnable. 
- Vitesse de téléchargement/Qualité de la résolution. 
- Convivialité (j'ai entendu dire que ça faisait album photo et piste audio ?)  
- Synchronisation avec iTunes : les vidéos/photos/musiques se transfèrent elles facilement ? Rapidement ? Et j'ajouterai : les données d'iTunes sont-elles stockées dans l'apple tv, ou la petite boite ne fait-elle que lire en streaming les données d'iTunes ?

Voilà merci  d'avance !


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Décembre 2010)

- Possibilité de louer des films à un prix raisonnable. 
C'est l'offre la moins cher du marché pour la location de films, en général 1 euro de moins par film que les concurrents.

- Vitesse de téléchargement/Qualité de la résolution. 
La vitesse ne dépend que de ta connexion à internet pour les téléchargements, ou sinon de ta connexion wifi ou ethernet. Donc pas de soucis.
La résolution est excellente mais attention, elle est limitée en 720p. Pas possible de lire un fichier en 1080p. D'un autre coté si tu loues un film, seul Numéricable propose des films en 1080p, tous les autres n'offrent aussi que du 720p.

- Convivialité (j'ai entendu dire que ça faisait album photo et piste audio ?) 
Dans la mesure ou tu as itunes sur ton ordinateur et que celui ci est soit allumé soit en veille, tu peux lire toutes tes photos et musiques de façon exemplairement conviviale.

- Synchronisation avec iTunes
aucune, puisque l'AppleTv n'a pas de disque dur, tout se fait en streaming.


----------

